
Ask HN: What distro do you use as a container host? - GordonS
I need to rebuild my 2 clustered VPS (which run an old 32-bit CentOS), and I now want to run all my services in containers. This will let me easily upgrade&#x2F;downgrade services when required, will take take of auto-restarting any failed services, and should make it really simple to spin everything up from scratch in future.<p>Fedora CoreOS and Flatcar Container Linux both look interesting, as does RancherOS, but there will be a learning curve from &quot;traditional&quot; distros, and I want something that&#x27;s going to be around long-term. It should also be simple to upgrade.<p>I&#x27;m curious what others are using to purely host containers?
======
jamesponddotco
That depends on what kind of containers you are going to run, I guess.
Personally, I use LXD for containers, so my hosts run a minimalist image of
Ubuntu Server — as in, without anything that is not required to function.

With Ubuntu 20.04 around the corner, it is time to think about upgrading my
hosts, so I am thinking about taking a look at Ubuntu Core and using that as a
host server for containers. As it is tiny, has a read-only root filesystem,
and LXD already run using Snap, it seems to be the perfect candidate.

In the end, go with what you know, but keep an eye on what you don't, I guess.

~~~
GordonS
Containers will include Nginx, MySQL and Mail-in-a-box or docker-mailserver.

I've never used LXD or containerd, so I want to stick with Docker Swarm. I
hadn't considered Ubuntu Core, as I saw it more as for IoT devices - I'll take
another look!

